# John Deere 90, 4000, and 5000 Series Tractor Umbrella Sun Shade Kit



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I ordered on of these for my 4410 since I find that I am spending a LOT more seat time out in the sun cutting fields. The Kit comes with everything you need to mount the sun shade to the ROPS and lists for $110 and is listed under part # TY25324. My dealer sold it to me for $95. This sun shade kit is NOT a good item to be using if you are going to be up under tree or other items that can snag it and tear it off. Hence the reason I have held off installing mine until I am done clearing my fields and forest trails. 

Umbrella Sun Shade Kits


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I've spent thousands of hours over the last 30 years running large equipment for the highway dept.. One thing I learned,,, the color yellow, invites wasps and bees, and other winged specialties.. Throw that in your washing machine and tint it black, blue, green, and the little bite sized stinging not suppose to fly critters won't bother you


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've found that a tree will reach out and grab your umbrella from a good distance! I SWEAR I was 35' away! Oh well, I'll use it until It rips completely, then buy anouther!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The area I am currently cutting is the pic in my avatar. About 50 acreas. I have already had 4 trees jump out and take a swing at me cutting along the field's edge.


----------

